# Inshore confrontation..



## mtk187 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fishing out of OB today about 2 miles west of PPand about 1 mile offshore came up on a turtle and threw near him checking for cobes. A boat about 300 yards off my bow turns and comes to me at about 20 knots then slows up when he gets within speaking distance. I am thinking...this guy is trying to coattail on my lead. I reeled in and had a fish chasing my bait, but when this guy gets really close he starts to throw obsenities at me and ask me WTF I am doing. I am puzzled and can't figure out what I had done, my five year old daughter is with me so I am trying to be polite and tell the guy to calm down his potty mouth. He hangs there hovering near me for about one minute so I pack up and leave befuddled. Sure would like to know what that was all about. I mean, the response I get to "what's the problem," is "you, you're the problem." My wife asked me why I did not ask him what I did, but I am pretty sure I did that and he was not in the mood for light conversation. 30-35ft Grady White with a tower. Did not stick around to get the name of the boat. Three men stationed in the tower and two or three more below. Pretty sure the liquor was flowing heavy, but maybeI am missing something here. I grew up here and have been fishing and boating in these waters for many years so I am in tune with common courtesy and unspoken rules.I sure would love to know what the real story is. Left a bad taste in my mouth about taking my kid/kids with me alone. Anyone?


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

obvoiusly thought you were attempting to harm turtle.

i never pass the opportunity to explore around turtles either, that guy is a jerk off showing off for his friends. not a smart way to handle things in this day and time.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

More likely they had been working the turtle and were waiting for it to come back up. Either way he was in the wrong assuming you were running on their turtle.


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

ive gotta say, youre probably more patient than i am. ive almost come to throwing down with assholes like that while out fishing and minding my own business.

i dont really give two shits about who someone is, how big their boat is, and whether or not theyre a charter. 

it always kills me to see some fat fuck in a 30someodd footer talking shit only because there is 30 feet of open water between us...probably wouldnt work that way on the dock.

lol...do i sound bitter? perhaps.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Turtles tend to stay buy structure. I would bet that that turtle was around one ofthe other boatspersonal wrecks. You just happened to see the turtle on the surface and started fishing around it. He thought you were running on his wreck.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Who gives a crap about "his" structure, "his" turtle etc... This is open water people!!!! I have the right to bethere just like anyone else. I have never encountered anything like this, but if I do I will never back down. Granted you had your daughter onboard and that was the right thing to do...just next time get the name of there POS boat.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Father to daughter while sitting in boat: Now Sweetheart, this is why Daddy is always telling you how lucky we are to live in America, a country where we have the right to bear arms !!!!!!:banghead

YOU did the right thing, there are many more lessons to teach your child after an experience like that than if you had handled it another way!


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

> *miztergentz (3/31/2008)*Father to daughter while sitting in boat: Now Sweetheart, this is why Daddy is always telling you how lucky we are to live in America, a country where we have the right to bear arms !!!!!!:banghead
> 
> YOU did the right thing, there are many more lessons to teach your child after an experience like that than if you had handled it another way!


Amen


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

what a douch bag. why can't everyone drop the sh*t and just get along out on the water. it seems like cobia season brings out the worst in some people. seen it last year once or twice on the pier were people fight over a friggin fish. stupid. you know we are each otheres backup out on the water and that guy is someone I would prolly tell to keep packin even if I was sinkin you know. I hate people with small brains like that. may he be flogged for his misdeed.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

The jerk off probably had a FAD just below the surface (there's a ton of them in the shallow water this time of year for some reason )and was pissed off that you may have found it. You should have marked the spot.


----------



## David_Z (Mar 31, 2008)

> *finfever61 (3/30/2008)*More likely they had been working the turtle and were waiting for it to come back up. Either way he was in the wrong assuming you were running on their turtle.


Since the guys were in the tower, this is probably what happened. 

I doubt they were drunk, any serious ling fisherman I know don't drink much when up in the tower. 

While it's true that "no one owns the ocean", there are some unwritten rules of ling fishing ettiquete. For instance, one morning we run all the way to Philips Inlet from PC (about 17 miles) so that we can fish without having too many boats around. Five minutes after we set up a line and start fishing, a big sport fisher runs up about 300 yds in front of us and starts fishing our line. He also got a good cussing out.

Another rule is that you don't horn in on someone elses fish (or turtle, ray, etc). You probably didn't realize that they had been working it, but that's the best explaination for why they were so mad.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">I'm tired of getting pissed off about stuff like this though it can be well warranted (still wondering how long it took that jet ski POS to dig that mirrolure out of his life vest). I have every intention of enjoying myself this season no matter who tries to piss in my wheaties (if it even happens). I am more than courteous to all and no matter how many incidents I read about, it just continues over and over. From now on when somebody anchors up on top of me, or pulls some kind of vindictive stunt, I am going to start posting GPS numbers, baitselection, water temp's, and productivity reportson here so that all who care to, can enjoythis same location if they want.... Most of us are out there for the same reasons, and I just don't see why a handful of inconsiderates have to try and ruin it for most... (Fort Pickens Pier is an acception for obvious reasons). Tight lines all, and have a safe, productive, happy season on the water..... T</DIV>


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well this Is my 2 Cents , The Hell with unwritten rules for ling fishing , The guy sounds like an AH , and with saying That he should remember that when on the water someday the guy you pissed off last year just might be the same guy that might save your life or NOT!! I've been fishing for over 40 years and have had my share of run in's and yes some of them were my fault, just wasn't thinking right at the time, ButI have always helped someone that was having problems even If He was the guy that cussed me out 2 weeks ago for what ever reason and I have towed in a few that cussed me out for no reason and I reminded them about that after we were at the dock and you wouldn't believe how thankful they are after you tell them that, because they know you could have just pull up and said {HeyRemember me last year you ran over my line's lost 2 $30.00 lure's and you gave me the bird because you thought I was fishing in you Spot,} Well Good luck getting In SEE YA, and Just Take Off!! 

My2 Cent's worth and my Fishing Etiquette


----------



## mtk187 (Feb 28, 2008)

> *David_Z (3/31/2008)*
> 
> I doubt they were drunk, any serious ling fisherman I know don't drink much when up in the tower.
> 
> ...


 

Not to take your comments out of context, but it sound like you are defending this guy. Please tell me you were not on that boat. I never said these guys were drunk, I said the liquor was flowing heavy. They did get close enough for me to see beers in their hands. Maybe they were not serious ling fisherman but they were definitely drinking in the tower. The only thing I can tell you is that I have had cut lines, boats anchor right on top of me, drunks, and general disrespect thrown my way several times in the past and I have never given anyone "a good cussing out" with their five year old on the boat with them simply because they made a mistake - and trust me, if I made a mistake it was not deliberate. And to reiterate, I believe I did say that I grew up here and had fished this area lots of years so I am very aware of the unwritten rules and etiquette. After trolling for over an hour on the same course I saw this boat run in a sawtooth pattern in front of me. If I saw him, I am pretty sure he saw me. In which case it was more a product of me fishing in his wake, not me cutting him off to a "spot". Should I stop fishing behind someone now just to be sure if they miss something I don't take their fish? Thanks to everyone for the replies, some have been helpful - all are appreciated.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a real class act. Congrats for keeping your cool.

If you think maybe you were fishing over his structure, be sure and post the numbers.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good job on keeping your cool. Some people couldnt, I being one.Remember to put one across there bow next time Mr. Swee. ARRRRRRRR!


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

What a jerk off.....and you with your kid on the boat.

This is why I always go fishing with my good friend Mr. Beretta. One warning shot across bow leaves15 in the clip. Anyone pulls that shit on me, you better pray I've had a good fishing trip so far.

:shedevil:usaflag:shedevil


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

You did the right thing with your daughter on the boat.

The best thing to do IMO, would be to take the numbers, write down the name,get a good look at the captain and the big mouth and don't forget.Bide your time, you'll likely see them again somewhere. Then take your time and make sure they don't forget you.

I had a "local" drag lines across my boat while I was trolling many years ago, I made mental note of all of these things and then one day when i was about to buy about $350 worth of stuff at a local shop (to remain nameless) and guess who was checking me out; the dirtbag! :nonono (BTW, I reached up and cut his lines).

the owner( a local well know fisherman)happened to bestanding right next to him, I asked him why he was such a jerk-off, and why hedragged his lines across the back of my boat while I was trolling? I got a lot of garble-D- goop...annnnd

Then I put all the stuff back on the counter told them to stick their sale!:hoppingmad, the owner was bown away....:blownaway

I left with a great sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fisherick (3/31/2008)*What a jerk off.....and you with your kid on the boat.
> 
> This is why I always go fishing with my good friend Mr. Beretta. One warning shot across bow leaves15 in the clip. Anyone pulls that shit on me, you better pray I've had a good fishing trip so far.
> 
> :shedevil:usaflag:shedevil


Good way to end in jail (or dead). Only reasonto pull outa firearm isif your life is being threatened. That wasn't the case here.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (3/31/2008)*Turtles tend to stay buy structure. I would bet that that turtle was around one ofthe other boatspersonal wrecks.


a private reef less than a mile south of the beach? doubt it....


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *sealark (3/31/2008)*Turtles tend to stay buy structure. I would bet that that turtle was around one ofthe other boatspersonal wrecks.
> ...


Nope not a reef, but possibly a FAD.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

As someone previously stated, the only reason to pull out a gun is if your life is threatened and that wasn't the case here. And you sure don't want to do that with your family on board.

And who's to say he doesn't have a bigger gun ? So, you pull out your Glock and he pulls out his AR-15. Oops.

No sense in turning a case of a jerk acting big in front of his friends into something much more serious. Keeping a cool head is always the best course of action.

I would've tried to get his boat name and report it to the authorities though.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, all this over FISH!!!!!!!

I thought fishing was suppose to be fun.

Here we are talking about pulling guns cause someone pissed us off. What is this world coming to? Lets leave the thug crap in the getto. Sometimes its better to swallow your pride.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (4/1/2008)*Wow, all this over FISH!!!!!!!
> 
> I thought fishing was suppose to be fun.
> 
> Here we are talking about pulling guns cause someone pissed us off. What is this world coming to? Lets leave the thug crap in the getto. Sometimes its better to swallow your pride.


this is by FAR the best post on this topic so far! :blownaway


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You can tell the spring fishing season has begun. Not because of the fish coming in but because of all the arguments and talk about shooting each other has begun. So get your waders on, because your going to have to surf thorugh some thick dooky on here at times.:doh

Just get out there and fish, have fun, and try not to worry about all the retards on the water or on the forum. There are plenty, so be prepared to sit back, have a cold one and take a chill pill.


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's think about this. Do you really want to sit in prison for the rest of your life over a fish. Also another reason I don't go to the pier this time of year. People go crazy when they see a cobia swimming and knock over your rods and tackle boxes and don't say excuse me, sorry or nothing. So I choose not to even go out there this time of year, I might throw someone over the pier. ( Which would be a lot of fun). You did the right thing dude, keep your cool and walk away, what goes around, comes around.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea, good choice with the child in the boat. I dont have a child so I tend to yell when people are like that. Hey maybe you should go back and check that area, might be some goos structure there!!!


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't believe I am reading these comments! I have grown up fishing around Pensacola, not always lived there but have been fishing there for over 30 years. The past 15 years I haveresided in Colorado. I usually have to hike around 3 miles to get to my usual fishing spots. Sometimes I have to hike further, or I go to lakes where I can fish from shore. Either way I carry my gear on my back and hike to my fishing holes. Space is limited when many people are out fishing. Float tubes are the best way to get to the hard to reach areas. I have been waiting a long time for an opportunity to live near the water again so I can have a huge, wide open ocean to fish. Then I read this. You guys have no clue (some may so don't jump down my throat for that comment), but most don't know what it's like to fight for maybe 100 feet of river or stream with 20 + fishermen. That can really piss people off. I am moving into our house in Gulf Breeze on May 4th, permanently. My dream has finally been answered, Iwill be on the water with a boat in my back yard. Then I read this and realize it's going to be just as competitive to fish in a great big openocean with countless square miles of open water. It saddens me that people actuallyact and talklike this over a sport that has given me peace of mind my entire life. Not sure how I will react if some of these things happen to me, I just hope we all figure out how to get along on the water since there are way more issues to worry about than where someone else is fishing.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Coflafisherman (4/2/2008)*I can't believe I am reading these comments! I have grown up fishing around Pensacola, not always lived there but have been fishing there for over 30 years. The past 15 years I haveresided in Colorado. I usually have to hike around 3 miles to get to my usual fishing spots. Sometimes I have to hike further, or I go to lakes where I can fish from shore. Either way I carry my gear on my back and hike to my fishing holes. Space is limited when many people are out fishing. Float tubes are the best way to get to the hard to reach areas. I have been waiting a long time for an opportunity to live near the water again so I can have a huge, wide open ocean to fish. Then I read this. You guys have no clue (some may so don't jump down my throat for that comment), but most don't know what it's like to fight for maybe 100 feet of river or stream with 20 + fishermen. That can really piss people off. I am moving into our house in Gulf Breeze on May 4th, permanently. My dream has finally been answered, Iwill be on the water with a boat in my back yard. Then I read this and realize it's going to be just as competitive to fish in a great big openocean with countless square miles of open water. It saddens me that people actuallyact and talklike this over a sport that has given me peace of mind my entire life. Not sure how I will react if some of these things happen to me, I just hope we all figure out how to get along on the water since there are way more issues to worry about than where someone else is fishing.


Coflafisherman...........The assholes are a minority and are few and far between. There's still plenty of water (andfishing spots)and good people that are more than happy to share. Don't worry...be happy!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Coflafisherman (4/2/2008)*I can't believe I am reading these comments! I have grown up fishing around Pensacola, not always lived there but have been fishing there for over 30 years. The past 15 years I haveresided in Colorado. I usually have to hike around 3 miles to get to my usual fishing spots. Sometimes I have to hike further, or I go to lakes where I can fish from shore. Either way I carry my gear on my back and hike to my fishing holes. Space is limited when many people are out fishing. Float tubes are the best way to get to the hard to reach areas. I have been waiting a long time for an opportunity to live near the water again so I can have a huge, wide open ocean to fish. Then I read this. You guys have no clue (some may so don't jump down my throat for that comment), but most don't know what it's like to fight for maybe 100 feet of river or stream with 20 + fishermen. That can really piss people off. I am moving into our house in Gulf Breeze on May 4th, permanently. My dream has finally been answered, Iwill be on the water with a boat in my back yard. Then I read this and realize it's going to be just as competitive to fish in a great big openocean with countless square miles of open water. It saddens me that people actuallyact and talklike this over a sport that has given me peace of mind my entire life. Not sure how I will react if some of these things happen to me, I just hope we all figure out how to get along on the water since there are way more issues to worry about than where someone else is fishing.


don't let this forum make your mind up about how things are out on the water here. all the big talk fades away when you are out there enjoying yourself. alot of these cats on the forum have alot more balls at the key board then when they are aboard there vessels. there is only a handfull of us crazy bastards that you have to be careful ofoke 

the most confrontational place around here is navy point ramp........


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank goodness for the a-holes of the world, because it makes us all look better!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Coflafisherman (4/2/2008)* I have grown up fishing around Pensacola, not always lived there but have been fishing there for over 30 years. I have been waiting a long time for an opportunity to live near the water again so I can have a huge, wide open ocean to fish.


You've been fishing here forthirty years and you still call the Gulf of Mexico an ocean? oke


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

You are going to run into jerks at work, your neighborhood, Walmart, church and the Gulf. Just try to live by the golden rule and you'll be fine. And if you can fish during the week do it, the a-hole factor rises drastically on Saturdays:mmmbeer.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The guy was wrong to even come up to him and start cussing him out. Even if it was his spot or fad. The way I have always and any sane person should look at it is. If you are fishing a private spot that you found weather or not you personally built it no one should run on you. Even if the person built the spot. If you build a spot and some one finds it without running on you he has as much right to that spot as you do. I was fishing a car body that I ran across when this 17' Aquasport came up and called me on the radio and asked me if we were catching anything. He than said that he had built that Chevrolet car body a year ago and when we were finished Diving he would like to fish it. I told him we were through and to come on in and fish it. Now that's how it is suppose to be done. I know he was telling the truth about building it because it was a Chevy car body.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If you come across a 78 Plymouth Volare it's mine.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

HEY I GOT A QUESTION WHATS A FAD?


----------



## Serendib (Oct 15, 2007)

Truly sorry about what happened to you and you daughter. Sounds like there are (and there are) too many angry people out on the water where we all go for R&R. I always have my three children with me several times a week and have lived and fished here for 17 years and I have personally experienced attitudes that are waaaay out of line.

I hope all the talk of guns is just that, but talk like this does lead to trouble eventually.

Happy fishing/boating/skiing.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Its always the lightweights that spout off about guns and what they would do in their fantasy world. Guess they never had someone pop off a cap or three in their direction (accurately) if they started to wave a gun around....


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *DK'S G3 (4/3/2008)*HEY I GOT A QUESTION WHATS A FAD?


Fish Attracting Device. Usually illegally deployed pieces of tarp, lattice,or plywood anchoredwith weights and floated with PVC orfoam floats.The ones we are talking about in this post are for cobia.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (4/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *DK'S G3 (4/3/2008)*HEY I GOT A QUESTION WHATS A FAD?
> ...




Yea I knew they were talking about cobia fishing but did not know what fad were know i do thanks


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

well i peranolly think think that u acted the best way possible...specailly w/ ur daughter on board!!:clap:clap


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

Dang, should I wear my kevlar next time i go fishing???

sounds like there are a lot of trigger happy SOBs out there!

:usaflag


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

I personally think they were justbullyin ya around cause they could barely see your head over the gunwhale. is your daughter taller than u??? maybe she can stickup for ya and scare those mean guys away next time. or at least get ya a booster seat so u can stand on it and shout back.....oke hahahahaha....just messin with ya mike, u did the right thing. good goin with your little girl there. i'll get kenny carter to talk shyte backat em and mike ford to go beat em up for ya....oke


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hardcorehare (4/8/2008)*I personally think they were justbullyin ya around cause they could barely see your head over the gunwhale. is your daughter taller than u??? maybe she can stickup for ya and scare those mean guys away next time. or at least get ya a booster seat so u can stand on it and shout back.....oke hahahahaha....just messin with ya mike, u did the right thing. good goin with your little girl there. i'll get kenny carter to talk shyte backat em and mike ford to go beat em up for ya....oke


What's Ford gonna do,share the the booster seat with him?

Mtk187 isn't "THE SHORT MAN" is he?


----------

